# hi i'm new here



## animalmad (Nov 28, 2004)

just wanted 2 say hello 2 everyone.
i have 4 cats, 3 white (1 is deaf) and 1 ginger


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## animalmad (Nov 28, 2004)

THANKS    

JADE


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hello and welcome! We're happy to have you with us!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome, wow you've got so many pets, looking forwarding to seeing the pics of them!


----------



## animalmad (Nov 28, 2004)

Hi desnbaby,
would love 2 share piccies of all my pets with u but have no idea how 2 add them 2 this post.


Jade


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Go here :wink: :
http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=12285


----------



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forums


----------



## Misery (Oct 18, 2004)

Welcome!


----------



## beanandjerra (Nov 23, 2004)

welcome and post some pics!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome aboard


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

*Welcome to the forum. Sounds like you have a big family of fur kids! How do the great danes gat along with your cats! We love to hear how you got all your companion pets!*


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Hello......I would love to hear about your dogs too!

I love dogs! I have a Boxer and a Mutt. We had talked about a Dane in the past...only I am a little fearful of the food bill!


----------

